# Suprise Attacks while using the Litter Box?



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi All,

So I have a situation and I'm not sure what to do. Some of you may remember from my previous posts that I adopted two cats, Miso (male) who is almost 2 yrs old and Besos (female) who is 8-9 months. They get along very well for the most part except for Besos likes to creep up and ambush Miso while he's using the litter box. I'm not sure if she's playing because as soon as she hears him digging she'll stop whatever it is that she is doing and creep up slowly and pounce in front of him and than takes off running at top speed. He usually finishes his business and takes off after her. She's fast, so he'll chase around the apartment a couple times before he catches her and than mounts her and slaps her around a bit and they'll wrestle. He has never hurt her and there has never been any hissing or sounds of distress. They don't avoid each-other after-wards and everything is back to normal. They have two large litter boxes in separate areas of the apartment that I scoop 2-3 times a day. I'm not sure why she's doing this?? I'm afraid that Miso might develop some kind of litter box aversion. 

Should I be worried or step in to stop her from doing this? And if so any advice on how? Or should I just let them work it out. Cat being cats? Does anyone else have cats that do this? Any advice or comments would be much appriecated. Thanks!

Viki


----------



## Owned_By_Two (Mar 30, 2010)

This thread may have your answer:
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=67042


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Some of my cats enjoy a game of LitterBox Ambush. I do *not* that game, for the very reason you suggested: litterbox avoidance. I don't know what the lure is, ...the dark and cave-like atmosphere? ...the enticing sounds of someone digging in the litter? ...the other cat is busy in the LB and the stalker has free-rein over *anything* they want do do while the other cat is taking care of business? 
Our large (2'x2'x4') Litter Chest is behind my office chair and if I see someone 'trapping' another inside, I chase the trapper OUT of the room so whoever is in the LC can exit unmolested.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Leaving feces/urine is one way cats mark territory. So interrupting another cat using the litter box is a way of asserting territorial dominance. Good that you don't allow this, Heidi. Seems like it could "train" the victim kitty away from the litterbox, if the attack is dominant and not playful.


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, everyone. I've tried to distract her a few times to no avail and even closed the door until Miso is done but she'll just wait till I open the door to ambush him. She is a sweet girl but can be quite annoying when she wants to be and is the stubborn one out of the two. I'll just have to chase her away when I see her creeping up on him. Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

If I didn't know any better, I would have thought this pretty funny. But yes, a game of dominance. I didn't realize til I read this thread. Thanks for putting it up.

I'll know next time when Miu ambushes Rocky the dog when he does his business in his indoor litter box.


----------

